# SSOTM - April, 2015 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A runaway win by a natural?!? A polished and carved fork getting as many votes as two fancy laminates combined? It's like March Madness, you never know who's going to win until the game is played. That should get the haters talking!

Remember, if you feel the need to do anything but congratulate the winners you need to do it in the SSOTM discussion post :thumbsup:

Here are this month's winners:

First (31 Votes): Bob Fionda - Stratos​












​Second (18 Votes): DougDynasty - Fat Daddy​












​Third (13 Votes)arnell - Canada Laminate​












​
Great work, guys!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners, & all the nominees! This is never an easy vote...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all the amazing craftsmanship .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Many thanks to Q-Man who nominated me, to the members that voted for my work and to MJ that patiently runs this contest. You feel good and grateful when you win, of course, but I think all are winners in this great family of passionate shooters. So congratulations to Doug, to Parnell and to all the members.

Bob.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats to all. TOUGH month.....look at second place! Well done everyone!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job by all and Bob that is an especially exceptional looking natural Bud. Congratulations!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You bet a Big congrats too you 3 winner's..all of those's are great looking ..And may just as well shoot great..

So in my eye's you all are winner's~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

What a wonderful result!!! Bravo guys

I am honoured just to be nominated with such giants of the slingshot world and I thank you all for your inspiration and the wondrous creations you produce.

Congrats to all.

Clint


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An AMAZING month of slingshot artistry!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners ... And congratulations, Bob, for your stunning natural beauty!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all those nominated and placed!!!!! LBH2


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations Mr Fionda. Wonderful beautiful slingshot. The finest art anyone could ask for. And thanks everybody for me placing too. It means the world to me it really does. And congrats to Parnell. Tough month. I'm very happy to have even been thought of


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominates!

Bob, Stratos is so fluent it's first place is well deserved.

Doug, I'm happy your high finish in voting and hope this will inspire you to make such beautiful frames from time to time.

Parnell, you made an outstanding lamination work in a thought out and eyecatching way!

Thank you very much for your work! Really enjoyed this month's show too 

Have a nice weekend to everyone!

Tremo


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to the nominated 
Cheerio


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats fellas!! Wonderful craftsmanship all around! A pleasure to behold these works of art! Thanks to MJ too


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all the great craftsmen!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations to the winners: Bob Fionda, DougDynasty and Parnell!

jazz


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Bob and Doug congratulations! This month there were some great slingshots nominated. Thanks again to TSM for the nomination and to Clever Moniker for nominating if TSM hadn't beat him to it.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats! Amazing work there Mr. Fionda!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hats off to you all!


----------

